# Please kill Bermuda in KBG



## BLUEinVA (Jun 14, 2017)

(New to this forum) In fall of 2016 I started a complete lawn renovation (experiment) I killed off my lawn or so i thought and started over with Pennington KBG. This is an experiment as i know I am a little far south for KBG, southern Virginia almost NC. Of course Bermuda has started to show back up in a few spots and is getting worse as the summer heats up. I have tried the Bayer Bermuda killer for KBG and TTTF lawns and all it did was destroy my KBG as the Bermuda prevailed. Thankfully I only tried it in 1 part of the lawn. Has anyone had luck with this problem. Other than the Bermuda and Goosegrass popping up the KBG is doing well. Thanks for reading.

Im new to lawn care, learning as I go.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have the same problem. There's no good option for killing Bermuda in KBG. Fluazifop/fenoxaprop will kill fescue/KBG in hot weather, and hot weather is when Bermuda grows. Best you can do is triclopyr/2,4D to injure/stunt it through summer.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Pylex (1.33 fl oz acre) mixed with triclopyr (1 qt acre). Apply 3 times at 21 day intervals.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think I'd rather go paint glyphosate than pay $460 :lol:


----------



## Flying Aces (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe that Tenacity will take care of Bermuda while being safe for KBG. I've used it but never on Bermuda.
You can find it for about 70 and its great on goosegrass too. Good luck!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I dont think it kills it but it hurts it. And yes Id glyphosate too but hey its an option nobody said a budget lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Good luck killing Bermuda with just Glyphosate, it'll just bounce back unless you hit it multiple times. I'm guessing that's the case with anything you'll be applying. With that being said, my vote is still for the cost effective route with Glyphosate.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've got the same problem, only with a fescue and weed mix. I spent the last week trying to convince myself that "it's only goosegrass" -- but no, it is the utterly evil bermuda -- the one guest who comes into your home, takes off his shoes, makes himself at home on your couch, eats all of your food (while sitting on the couch), farts, and then calls all of his like-mannered friends to come over.

I'm going to try Ornamec at some point next week, and it will likely require several applications. It is supposed to be safe for fescue--not sure about KBG. I feel your very real pain.


----------



## BLUEinVA (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you all for your reply's. At least I don't feel so alone on the matter. Its was such a let down seeing some pop back up. I feel like I will get pretty much everything else under control except the Bermuda. I even have the upper hand on the moles for the moment. When I redo the backyard I will do several rounds of glyphosate..

I had heard of the Ornamec, wish I could connect with someone that had success on KBG.


----------

